

Drag-drop deshredder for Instagram challenge - timruffles
http://timruffles.github.com/image-deshredder/

======
luchak
It's a nice interface, but I'm a little confused about your column adjacency
cost function. In particular, why sum only the bottom quartile of pixel
distances to get column costs?

------
yock
OT: Redirecting IE users to the Chrome download page with a pithy JS popup
isn't not winning you any brownie points.

